# Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1Ty or X-Fi Titanium Fatal1Ty Pro



## anonymousalex (Jan 28, 2016)

hi im gonna buy one of these cards : Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium or X-Fi Fatal1Ty Titanium Pro
as far as i know the only difference is that pro one has 64 mg xram while the standard titanium got no x ram and pro one also has emi shield
also both cards are discontinued so they are hard to find these days (i dont have access amazon or ebay)
but in a local store i could find standard titanium and i want to know does it worth it to search more for professional or not
and what is that xram btw ? is it important these days ?
i just want it for gaming and movies
i use tiamat 7.1 to get surround sound
dont know if i i had any mistakes in eng grammer !
thx


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 28, 2016)

X-RAM is not important as no games use it anyway, EMI shield is more or less a gimmick and serves more as an eye candy than audio improvement.

Just take the cheaper one if there aren't any other notable differences.


----------



## anonymousalex (Jan 28, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> X-RAM is not important as no games use it anyway, EMI shield is more or less a gimmick and serves more as an eye candy than audio improvement.
> 
> Just take the cheaper one if there aren't any other notable differences.


thx for answering the question
how about the movies ? also 7.1 ones


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 28, 2016)

With some EQ adjustment and X-Fi Crystalizer, you'll be fine. Some people hate it, but I found it to make quite nice sound.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 28, 2016)

get the Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium, imo all this soundcard are all gimmick

get O2/DAC with good pair of headset for best audio quality, 2cent


----------

